# Calling it quit's.



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been wondering when some of you stopped hunting big game?

Maybe you have an older family member that stopped big game hunting for what ever reason.

I'm just wondering what some of those reasons were?

It seems like lately that I have been loosing my passion.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I personally don't think that I'll ever give it up. I have slowed down in the last few years just do to my age but I still get out even if it is to help a younger hunter. I also have a friend that made the statement that he is tired of killing things. His last hunt was a cow bison hunt on the Henry Mountains and he showed up in tennis shoes with no idea of what he was going to do. If it hadn't been for his son who also brought a rifle and hired a outfitter I don't know what he would of done. 

But in the long run some people just do give it up for one reason or another after they have lost the passion for it.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

I think a lot of people lose the desire to kill things or hike around, but it's hard to beat spending time with friends and family in the mountains. Even if your not hunting, the mountains are where the best memories are made.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I lost all desire to kill a deer or elk,still enjoy upland game and waterfowl,but the desire went away on big game about 15 or so years ago.Still love the mountains,love to see the animals and still try to shot ,but with a camera now.Hard to explain.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I've started to get to the point were I don't care if I fire a shot during an entire hunt. I'm just happy to be out and spending time with family and friends and showing my kids the great outdoors. Sadly I think more people are losing interest due to the fact they can't draw a tags and hunter ethics seem to be an endangered species. I am not trying to bash our current draw system. But it did take me 12 years to draw a snake valley pronghorn tag. But rather than stop hunting I turned my passion to waterfowling and that was long before Duckdynasty.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll never stop!!!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I mainly hunt big game because my dad does, and I'll probably stop when he stops. I can't tell you why, but I'm completely fine with shooting birds, yet I don't like shooting big game animals. It's hard for me to kill one. I enjoy the memories made and the meat obtained from successful hunts, but I doubt I'll pursue big game without some family or good friends to tag along with. If I ever have a family of my own I may keep hunting big game, though. I learned a lot of good lessons hunting deer and elk with my dad, and it might be good to share some of that with my kids.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I will prob never totally stop, but will slow down some.
I have a couple more hunts I want to do.....like my buffalo hunt this year. :mrgreen:
But I get a much bigger "thrill" from taking or helping someone with their first, or biggest they have taken. 
Watching my grandson with his first buck last year was better than if I had killed a monster deer or elk.
I figure towards the end, I will have the kids stick me in a chair with a gun on the deck while they are out hunting. 
As others have said, I just like being up on the mountain with family and friends enjoying life. Don't have to kill to make it be successful.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have certainly slowed down. Kids getting older and almost empty nesters it is tougher for us to consume what we harvest. We are forced to share meat with others and most people that we know that enjoy wild game already hunt anyhow. I have passed up more shots in the past five years than I took in the previous 30 years of hunting. The camera takes far more shots for me anymore. As others have stated getting out is what it is about anymore. Love camping and I have fished more in the past two years than I did in the previous 10.

It's all good. To each their own. I would certainly like to see more people that have never hunted take part in a harvest and processing of their own food. Those that don't will never gain the true respect for theanimals that they "think" that they already have IMO.

Had some friends over that refused to eat any of the food that was not commercially harvested and prepared or was wild game. It made no sense to me why somebody would eat pork ribs but not try the bear sausage.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I quit Dec 16th last year but decided I'll start back up Aug 15th again this year. Seems it's been that way for me for 34 years now 

In 2010 when I picked up a new HD camcorder, it changed the game for me. I've been filming and hunting virtually all year round since then. Something about never coming home empty handed that has transformed how I see things.

Cheers,
Pete

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I find myself beginning to lose interest, in a way, at the age of 40. I think my occupation is getting in the way - it's kinda hard to explain, but it's hard to get excited about hunting big game when you're not excited about what you do to earn a living. Weird, thought I'd never get this way...


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have not hunted big game in over 15 years. I just like to hunt waterfowl way to much & not willing to give up any days to hike my butt off to pull the trigger once every season if I am lucky!
I have killed deer & elk & I do like the taste venison. But there is just not enough triger time in big game for me. And I have a waterfowl recipe or two that I am willing to bet most can't tell the difference between waterfowl & venison!
It's a good thing not everyone likes the same thing or this old world would be kinda boaring!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The best thing about beef is that if you eat enough of it, you'll get breasts of your own to enjoy whenever you want.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I took 20 years off. I have some hunting to make up. No plans on stopping or slowing down. I have kids to teach now!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I definitely know what you are taking about. I took several years off after my father died. I just didn't have the fire to go anymore. My friend kind of nudged me back into it and I found that I still enjoyed it. I enjoy processing my own game and our family still eats all I bring home, so I don't see me quitting again for a while. Nevertheless, I don't shed tears if I don't draw out. In fact, I just bought a point for the general deer this year and whiffed on the LE/OIL/antlerless so my fall vacation will be just fishin and I'm fine with it. 

Ridge, I don't know you personally, but in reading your posts, it would seem you are an exceptionally skilled and dedicated hunter that goes farther and works harder than the "average Joe" for the quality game you've harvested. I don't know if it applies to you but I might suggest that instead of you losing your fire for hunting, your body may be telling you that it doesn't like going as hard and as fast as it used to. That is another, probably separate issue related to age that a lot of us "seasoned" members know all too well about. You may find that a low intensity hunt in a favorite canyon or a road hunt with kids/grandkids is as enjoyable as backpacking to the top of the mountain for the 30 inch buck.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> It seems like lately that I have been loosing my passion.


You should probably just see your doctor and see if he can prescribe to you the little blue pill; probably worth a try!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My dad stopped 10 or 15 years ago, said he just didn't think he could pull the trigger. Then a couple of years ago he asked me to help him put in for a couple of hunts. It took a couple of years and he drew a cow tag last year on Fishlake. He hiked and hunted his guts out, he didn't fire a shot but I really think he would have if he had the opportunity. He couldn't make it up to where the elk were, we filled 3 of 4 tags and he helped haul the meat out. He has a deer tag this year on the same unit as my 17 y/o son so he is going with us. I can't wait to go hunting with him again. 
As for me I think I'll hang up my big game boots when I can't draw a bow anymore. I love to hunt, I can't wait for opening day every year. I get an any weapon cow tag every now and then and I love to hunt for the elk in the fall but it doesn't compare to chasing deer and elk with a bow and trying to get within striking distance.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

As a fore mentioned, while I enjoy hunting, I enjoy the whole experience far more than pulling the trigger. I love getting into the mountains, taking 3 of my sons now. One of which will be doing his first deer hunt this year. I enjoy the wildlife I see, the fishing with my boys even though all I do is untangle polls and bait hooks. It's worth it watching them reel their fish in laughing all the way. 

I don't think I'll lose my drive to hunt though I really don't want to shoot a deer this year. Hope to heck my son does! Would be awesome!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Does this mean my odds for drawing a tag just went up??


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I think many hunters, at one point or another, question their hunting 'passion' and wonder if perhaps it's time to hang it up; pretty common from those I've talked to over the decades. For personal reasons, I sold all of my hunting gear and rifles in the early 2000's as I figured it was time. Yet, not a single October went by that I didn't miss the hunt, and feel the blood simmer to be on the trail. I started new again when I came back to Utah a few years ago, all to mentor a young man I befriended. It was amazing how fast the passion came back.

I have never really been a hunter that relishes the company of others in camp, been going it solo for the great majority of my years, so I didn't really miss that part of what so many others do. Camping and fishing is another thing, always have a full camp and love it. Having that tag with the the 'go ahead' to take a big game critter makes things a lot different for me when in the mountains. It's just not the same with a camera and hiking around to see the critters.

Anyway, we all hunt and end our hunting journey for different reasons. Right now it's my health that severely limits my ability to hunt as I once did. So, like Catherder mentioned, I've slowed down, don't go as far or as high or as deep in and am finding a new sense of enjoyment as I take in much more of what surrounds me. Yeah, I know, not making a lot of sence here...

Anyway Koby, I would suggest you take a couple of years and notch it down a tad, maybe put a bit more effort into the whole experience and not so much on the final outcome. It just might relight the fire in your blood. 

Best of luck to you...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have the desire to chase big muleys anymore. I have more fun watching my kids chase dinks. 

I think every hunter go through phases.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My initial reaction to this post was basically, "How on earth could someone lose the desire to hunt big game?!?!?!?" 

Then I reflected on my own situation. I used to live and breath duck hunting. There were sleepless nights for basically the entire second half of September because I was so excited for opening day. Last year I did not even buy a duck stamp, and my shotgun didn't need a cleaning as it wasn't taken out the safe, let alone fired in the marsh. 

I still love to duck hunt, it has just become a little more effort than it is worth at this phase in my life. Coincidentally, I didn't used to love big game hunting as much as I do now. I definitely have a very finite amount of time to dedicate to these extra-curricular activities, so as my desire to hunt big game increased, my ability to duck hunt has decreased. 

I still love fly fishing more than any of it, yet last week was my first time in calendar year 2015 fly fishing. If you would have told me I went 7 months without fly fishing 5 years ago I would have asked you if I was in a coma.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

My Dad always said " It would ruin a good deer hunt if he was to shoot a deer" He is 85 and has never stopped hunting. I cant remember the last time he has tagged a deer. I'm starting to see his point . My Dad has shot a lot of deer in his life time and has some great stories . Family, friends, camping, the outdoors is the part he enjoys the most now.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Don't think that there's much I can add to this discussion, although I agree that my "drive" to hunt isn't quite what it used to be. I don't think it's because I enjoy hunting any less. I do believe it's because I'm in the middle of family, job, church, and other responsibilities that really limit the amount of time that I have to do what I love. When you have to work long hours at work, then pack everything up, and unpack/clean it all when you get back, THEN work long hours again to make up the time you missed, it's not as "fun" as it once was. Coincidentally, there are many hunts that I just don't put much effort into anymore - not because they're not fun, just because it's no fun trying to carve out the time for them.

I do have two kids that are getting closer to hunting age, and I will definitely do all I can to help them find an enjoyment in hunting and fishing as I have. It's going to take some dialing down though, and as has been said, I'd rather see my kids happy with a dink buck or bull than with a bruiser for me.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> I've been wondering when some of you stopped hunting big game?
> 
> Maybe you have an older family member that stopped big game hunting for what ever reason.
> 
> ...


Have you ever watched MeatEater? One of my reasons for hunting is to get organic lean healthy meat. Ya I know too many people say that but when you really care about it you will find that the hunt has a little bit more REASON on top of the part that its fun to hunt... For me hunting seems to be in the back of my head when seasons over and I have to wait a year to get back into it...but every time hunting season comes along I get the "fever" if you would call it that to hunt...I just start to only think about hunting 

Donno if you like videos this ones about the hunter Donnie Vincent its kinda a pro hunter video...


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

Over the years my desire to hunt has only grown stronger and stronger. I feel most alive when I am out hunting. I like hunting with friends and family but prefer going solo most of the time. When I am out there alone its just me and the critters I am after. there was a period of time that I stopped big game hunting the general season and focused solely on waterfowl but never stopped putting in for points. That period was short lived and had more things been in my control at that time it would have never happened. Quite honestly at this point I dont think I will ever stop or slow down. As of right now I am planning on how I can move up to Alaska in the next year.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I wont ever give it up. But my dad always says I am just out for a walk with my bow in the mountains I dont care to shoot anything im just here to have fun. the only reason i brought my bow is in case I see a big buck.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm about there for big game. The philosophy of the Wildlife board and many fellow hunters in the state don't jive with my own. I could be a hypocrite and "Play the games" or I could just say the heck with it and walk away. 

Waterfowl on the other hand... I'll probably take my last breath in the marsh.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> ...........................
> 
> I think every hunter go through phases.


Yeah, phases:
Shotgun slugs for years.
Archery; challenging, frustrating.
Rifles; kinda boring.
Handguns: fun

Next phases:
Spears
Road Hunting
Long Range Firearms when I get old.

.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I know where you are coming from Ridge.

Many in my family have quit hunting big game, deer mostly. Some quit when it went to regions, many when it went to the draw and some others now they can't draw their unit of choice. Of course the resource should always come first, and most of them would tell you that. They just don't enjoy the hassle of obtaining a permit. They went for deer camp and rarely killed a thing, but they liked to go. Some expressed to me they can have a campout in the summer, but they feel they need a tag for it to be deer camp in late October.

I find my desire to hunt big game has diminished over the past 5 years or so. I attribute that to being "too involved" with the process and seeing the direction hunting is headed. That direction doesn't follow how I was taught to hunt. But change is inevitable. It is just hard to see change occur every 2-6 months. I also hate the games it takes to obtain a permit.

I will most likely hunt my whole life, yet with much less passion. I have two teenagers who enjoy hunting so we still go. On our last hunt this past Fall, we were driving home from Wyoming with a bull moose in the back of the truck. My sons had killed some nice mature bucks, a couple antelope, and they had passed on shooting cow elk. I asked what the wanted to do this Fall (2015). Their answer, lets go fishing more. I can handle that.....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Growing up I lived for hunting season with my Dad. My older brother never liked it much, so that gave me and Dad something just for us. My boys took to other things - my oldest is the kindest hearted young man you'd ever meet and can't fathom killing anything, and my other son found too much interest in football and other things, than he ever did hunting. We had one great hunt in 2008 where I took my Dad and my boys to Montana for a deer hunt. We had a great time, and shot deer every day we were there. That was my last real hunt of any kind. My Dad died in 2010, and now one boy is in college and the other in Argentina preaching the Good Word. 

I moved back to my home state of Idaho this past winter, and am trying to decide if I'll go or not. I'd just as soon fish as hunt anymore. I don't know. I'm just not nearly as excited about it as I used to get. If I were a betting man though, I'd bet that on opening day this October, I'm more likely to be thigh deep in a river casting flies, as I would be on a mountain glassing the fringes at first light.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

This post is kinda depressing guys...
But by all means don't mind me 
(Not trying to offend anyone or their decisions on not hunting etc...)
I am glad I am fairly new to hunting and so my desire to hunt is still strong...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sometime life just gets in the way of hobbies, or your priorities may change over time. Sure, at this point (being 27, a relatively new father, and still a student), I'm thinking that I'll always be into hunting and will spend as much time as I can out chasing deer and elk, looking for sheds, predator hunting, etc. But who knows, my career will more than likely be much busier than I'm anticipating, and I may have to sit out a deer season here or there. Maybe my kids won't enjoy hunting as much as I do - with limited time, I'd like to do the things that they would enjoy more (sports, fishing, whatever).

There's absolutely nothing wrong with "throwing in the towel" or spending less time hunting. As long as you are finding enjoyment in life, that's all that matters.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

waspocrew;
There's absolutely nothing wrong with "throwing in the towel" or spending less time hunting. As long as you are finding enjoyment in life said:


> I dont look at it like Im throwing in the towel,Like I said I just prefer to pursue the animal with my camera other than my gun.Still have all my nephews that are into it,and the first person they call is me when they get one.My boys took more interest in sports than hunting,and I never tried to change them,wanted for them to do what they did best.I tired of hunting alone,and the point thing came out,bla,bla bla.I will be happy with a duck here and there,and fishing,and that darn game of golf that I will never be good at-O,-


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got to say that since I've come back into hunting on my own and joined the forum community that Ridge has one of those guys that I've admired... the places he goes, the energy he spends, and the fantastic pictures and stories/trophies he's shared have been influential to me. The first things I remember reading was his sheep hunt & I thought the guy was the coolest thing since sliced bread. Whatever the adventure is, whether in the hills or not... best of luck to you friend.

My passion for hunting ebbs and flows, and that is primarily a product of those I have around me. For the longest time the driving force behind this hobby has been my grandfather and I wanted more than anything to be there with him when he got his last chance at a trophy bull elk. Well last fall that opportunity came and went, and I was there but I never got to see him take that trophy. We had a marvelous hunt though in retrospect.

My family is young and growing (by the end of this year I will have six children with all of them under the age of 9) and my time is now consumed with coaching soccer teams, watching baseball games, and so on. Life is catching up with me real quick... perhaps you could say that it is just plain running me over. Heck, I picked up my fly rod for the first time in nearly a year earlier this month and remembered how much fun that is... I need to do more of that!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think a few things kick in. First, the evolution of family comes to play. In my 20s, I was all about hunting. Then the kids got a little older, and I got busier and spending time with them was more important than hunting. Some families, time with kids IS hunting. And that is great. But my kids never took an interest. So instead of hunting trips, I was camping with my sons' scout troops, coaching little league football games, and lately, supporting my daughter and her love of soccer. And that is all OK. 

But at some point along the path, maybe we just kill enough of whatever it is we are trying to kill, that we have proven whatever it is that we set out to prove. Which is why I think so many of us have a Dad/Grandpa or ourselves, who would rather see our kids get the trophy than us, who'd rather be the camp cook, than hike the mountain and pull the trigger. Every person is different, and every one hunts for different reasons, and those reasons certainly will change over time. 

At some point, I had the goal for a hunting trophy room, fully appointed with all the big game check list of the Rocky Mountains. Now that room has pictures of fishing trips with the kids, kids in football or soccer uniforms, hiking in Yellowstone, or whatever other family adventure we've enjoyed. And that's how I've chosen to do that. I know other guys that the pictures are of their kids first deer or elk, or a hunting camp, or the shoulder mount elk from Grandpa's last hunt. And all of that is great too. I think it is OK to change gears along the way if that is your thing. 

Last night I took my daughters fishing to a community pond. And one daughter had great luck with the Barbie pole, catching perch on a spinner. And that was as much fun as any hunt I think I've ever been on. And that was after I picked her up from soccer practice. So. Yea.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I still have a lot of life left in my hunting career. With that being said I have slowed due to priorities. I have 4 kids under 7 years old. I spend a lot of time fishing with them and I do take them hunting with me but I find myself not hunting as often as I use to when it comes to big game. It might pick up more wheny kids get older. I do hunt a lot of waterfowl and upland game though. I put a lot of effort into hunting waterfowl and I think it is because it is easier to take the kids. My kids love to be in the boat and watch dad shoot ducks. I love there face when I show the duck to them it is priceless.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

"I've killed just about everything that walked or crawled at one time or another..." Quote from the character William Munny played by Clint Eastwood in the movie "Unforgiven."

That was back when I was 24 years old (33 years ago). My how time flies. I gave up hunting deer back then because it was not a challenge. It was too easy. I continued to hunt rabbits, coyotes, and such for a number of years but have pretty much put the guns away and only fly fished the last 6 or 7 years. I would still enjoy going coyote hunting just for the rush of calling them in. I don't have to shoot anything anymore.

I've never been a bird hunter but about 10 years ago I got the itch to hunt grouse. I bought me a shotgun, shells, and even a license to go but never got out. I think I would still like to go but just never have. Fall fly fishing is so good that's what I do most.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You're right phorisc this thread is depressing. I have to admit myself, killing things for me personally isn't very important anymore. I still play the game and buy plenty of tags every year, but not filling them to me isn't a big deal. I used to hunt grouse, chukars, ducks, pheasants, and other small game nearly once a week. Now pheasants are the only thing I hunt more than once, grouse I no longer pursue, and chukars are fun in the snow once or twice, same with ducks and geese.Even at a younger age, I now enjoy seeing game more than having to kill it. I still pursue deer and elk, but could in reality care less if I kill one, other than for a few steaks during the year. I don't think I'll ever lose the interest in hunting or the game, but the kill is definitely not very important to me anymore.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Great post Ridge:clap2:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I can easily see myself giving up big game hunting. Especially with the direction big game hunting is headed. With all the egos, the 1200 yard rifle shooters to the 100 yard arrow flingers to the $FW DBs all the way up to the POS Utah governor and legislatures. I have 18 LE elk and moose points. Probably never draw moose, but when I do finally draw an elk tag that will probably be the last hunting license I buy in Utah. 
However, I don't ever see me giving up bird hunting, both waterfowl and upland and flyfishing.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

For all you guys that are saying you would rather take pictures than shoot something.
Well, I would like to start seeing some of those pictures.
Please.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> For all you guys that are saying you would rather take pictures than shoot something.
> Well, I would like to start seeing some of those pictures.
> Please.


http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/10448-mr-muleskinner-albums-calling-quits.html

here are a few. Most of my actual hunting pictures from a treestand and what not are embedded with the coordinates on them and it will take more time to post them.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/10448-mr-muleskinner-albums-calling-quits.html
> 
> here are a few. Most of my actual hunting pictures from a treestand and what not are embedded with the coordinates on them and it will take more time to post them.


wow, quite the photographer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT stuff MrMuleskinner. Thanks for putting those up. AWESOME!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Hunting means different things to different people obviously. I have definitely lost the passion for the harvest. That passion has slowly been replaced with a passion for conservation and just being out on the mountain. It's an excuse to see some of my best friends, and them to see me, and I really like spending time with them drinking black coffee early in the morning straight out of the percolating pot and telling "fish" stories at the end of the day. Crisp mountain air, changing leaves of the aspen and getting close. Seeing someone else with the genuine excitement I had when I harvested my first deer as a young man. Gets the blood flowing and reminds me I'm still alive. Sometimes I need to be reminded that I'm still alive.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

all my stuff is video. you can see it at www.vimeo.com/petecarney there's a few good critters in there 

cheers,
pete


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

c3hammer said:


> all my stuff is video. you can see it at www.vimeo.com/petecarney there's a few good critters in there
> 
> cheers,
> pete


Freakin awesome footage c3. Very inspiring to better my own. I will be spending the next couple of hours looking through your vids. As for quitting hunting I don't see that ever happening I have just always had a passion for it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/members/10448-mr-muleskinner-albums-calling-quits.html
> 
> here are a few. Most of my actual hunting pictures from a treestand and what not are embedded with the coordinates on them and it will take more time to post them.


By [email protected] Mr. Muleskinner I'm impressed!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> all my stuff is video. you can see it at www.vimeo.com/petecarney there's a few good critters in there
> 
> cheers,
> pete


Great stuff!! The Wyoming elk video is fantastic. That has to be a ton of work to put something like that together.

.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks folks. Photographing wildlife and nature is certainly a fun thing for me. Wish I could make living at it. I have to admit though, I have gotten stupid close to the bears at times to get some of the shots that I have. They are not the easiest critters to get a read on either.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I have very mixed feelings about my own situation and these posts. I haven't quit, but I'm sure not the game chaser I was 60 years ago. Age, changed priorities, and/or health issues will take their toll no matter who you are. Life keeps moving along!

I am encouraged, however by the many posts that bring family into the mix as a reason to continue or return (Only one or two even mentioned the word trophy.), but sometimes it's that scenario in reverse. In my case, I'm the one trying to keep or bring the family back into hunting. Admittedly, it's tougher now than it was 20 years ago and the challenges are coming from both ends!

The issue that concerns me most, however, is that those of you who drop out of hunting may also lose interest in how the animals and hunters are managed and that would be a shame.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My grandpa, now 95.
Told me a story about ten years ago about how he was with my uncle and cousins at elk camp.
He took his .22 out to shoot a couple cottontails.
One ran out about 20 feet away and then stood up on it hind legs with its front legs tucked up again its chest.
He said the little bunny was soooo cuuuute, he just could not pull the trigger. At that moment, we all knew he was done hunting and he has never taken a gun out in the field since then.
This is from a guy who has killed hundreds of deer and elk and thousands of small game over the years.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> My grandpa, now 95.
> Told me a story about ten years ago about how he was with my uncle and cousins at elk camp.
> He took his .22 out to shoot a couple cottontails.
> One ran out about 20 feet away and then stood up on it hind legs with its front legs tucked up again its chest.
> ...


I have a similar story,

I was muzzle loader hunting and walked into a small clearing busting 4 or 5 deer out of it. It was close to noon so I decided to sit down on a log and eat a sandwich. After I finished it I noticed a deer starting into the clearing. I also knew that if I moved I would be busted so I just sat there as the deer came out of the woods and began to feed. There were 3 of them, a doe and two yearlings and one of the yearlings was a small spike buck with one of his antlers running straight down his nose. Well, he feed up to about 10' away from me and since it was the last day of the season I decided to use my tag on him. I carefully raised my .54 caliber TC Renegade and aimed it right under his chin. He then took a look at me, snorted and started to paw the ground. I actually think that he planned on taking me on. At that moment I decided that if he was that brave that he deserved to live another day so I lowered my rifle and off the deer went.

It was a good thing that I let him go since about 6 hours later towards dark I had a nice 4x4 walk out into the open and just stand there. I used my tag on him.

Over the next couple of years I saw that buck with the antler running down his nose a couple of times. The left side antler always was growing down his nose and the last time that I saw him he was sporting a antler with 4 points on that side. To eat he had to turn his head and pick his browse on the right side since the antler prohibited him from getting very close the normal way.

I often wonder what ever happened to that buck.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I definitely know what you are taking about. I took several years off after my father died. I just didn't have the fire to go anymore. My friend kind of nudged me back into it and I found that I still enjoyed it. I enjoy processing my own game and our family still eats all I bring home, so I don't see me quitting again for a while. Nevertheless, I don't shed tears if I don't draw out. In fact, I just bought a point for the general deer this year and whiffed on the LE/OIL/antlerless so my fall vacation will be just fishin and I'm fine with it.
> 
> Ridge, I don't know you personally, but in reading your posts, it would seem you are an exceptionally skilled and dedicated hunter that goes farther and works harder than the "average Joe" for the quality game you've harvested. I don't know if it applies to you but I might suggest that instead of you losing your fire for hunting, your body may be telling you that it doesn't like going as hard and as fast as it used to. That is another, probably separate issue related to age that a lot of us "seasoned" members know all too well about. You may find that a low intensity hunt in a favorite canyon or a road hunt with kids/grandkids is as enjoyable as backpacking to the top of the mountain for the 30 inch buck.


Catherder, 
I think you nailed it as well as anyone with what I'm going through.
Last year was tough for me. I had found several really nice bucks, only to see them wounded and lost by other hunters during the muzzy and archery hunts.
Then on the rifle hunt, I met my physical limit and walked off the mountain early two days in a row because of exhaustion, when I had planned on staying until dark. 
I felt like I had let my hunting partners down.
I'm not planning on quitting any time soon but I think I do need to adjust where and how I hunt in the near future before I get totally burned out.


----------

